# Game 23: Los Angeles Lakers (6-16) @ San Antonio Spurs (16-6)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm all for #TeamTank , but not tonight. I hope Kobe goes off for 60 and we smash the Spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be really interesting to see how the team comes out tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Going to be really interesting to see how the team comes out tonight.


why...because Kobe bitched at them? Like they will be like "Oh ok NOW we will try" :legoat:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> why...because Kobe bitched at them? Like they will be like "Oh ok NOW we will try" :legoat:



Not necessarily that but because of how public it became. I'm guessing they'll want to respond in a nationally televised game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kawhi Leonard is out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 8-0. That was fast.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Spurs with 10 straight to open the game.

Lakers didn't shoot ONE smart jumper so far. Can't really understand why they are rushing it...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe free throws finally get us on the board.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Danny Green leaves with two fouls. Manu in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronnie Price had no idea what to do with the ball there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs are always open for three. It's crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aggressive move by Lin. Nice to see. Spurs use 19-13 with 4:38 left in the first. Kobe with 5, 26 away from 3rd all-time.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Spurs are always open for three. It's crazy.


That one was on Lin, whi was dumb enough to leave his man open to go for unneeded double team.
Scored two straight baskets on the other end, though...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick wants to assist Kobe on the shot that surpasses MJ. Let's see if he gets that opportunity.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Missing some wide open shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs with an uncharacteristic six turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy Three!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy Three again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe on pace to move into 3rd tonight. Ends the quarter with 9. Lakers and Spurs tied at 25.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe dont do defense son!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Interesting 1st quarter. Spurs are a little overconfident, it seems...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin and Boozer scoring. Good to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy T'd. Thought he was hit (he was).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually, he wasn't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Linsanithree!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy Three x3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@ramonashelburne: Jeff Van Gundy knows the business: "I can already tell you the story of this game. If the Lakers win or lose it's because of Kobe's rant."

So true.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy Three x4!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy Three x5!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, finally misses. Made his first five.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young is on fire. 
And Lin as waken up on offense (still sleeping on defense).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin with 12 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westhree Johnson!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have hit eight triples.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe not shooting well yet again. 3/9 shooting. 11 points now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westhree again!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Fun game so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Fun game so far.



Indeed. I like when we're competitive.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lin and SwaggyP just came into the game and punched the Spurs right in the mouth. Between them, 27 points on 10-14 with 7-8 in triples.

Let's hope the Lakers keep it together in the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't let Parker loose...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe shooting better now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How do we keep letting Danny Green shoot threes?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Such bad defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-point lead down to two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gets Diaw one on one and settles for a jumper. Smh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 12 away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin with 7 assists.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P gives us an 8-point lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin with the defense on TP!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P fouled on a three!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hits all three. Lakers up 11(!!) on the Spurs after three.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of the third and the Lakers up 11!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably time for Kobe to get back in. 

They need to finish with Lin, Young, Kobe, Booz, Hill.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Up 8 with 8:40 to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe not in yet. Rolling with Lin, Young, Ellington, Boozer and Sacre.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Lin just got the hell swatted out of his shot by Green.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So many turnovers but the Spurs haven't taken advantage.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Up 4. 5:20 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heads up play, Hill!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer is a scoring machine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan passes The Logo on the all-time scoring list.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Missed opportunity there. Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, great defensive play by Joseph against Lin. Kobe should've faked the pass and scored there. Lakers still up 4, their ball and 2:46 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carlos Boozer has two blocks tonight, which gives him three on the season. His first came on Halloween night against the Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's an underrated passer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

9 up under 2 minutes to go. Spurs ball.

Come on, Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win this jump ball, Kobe. Almost turned it over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. That was terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another review. End of this game taking forever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs ball again after review. This is unbelievable.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn it, wes! EVERYBODY knew Manu would shoot the 3 if he got the ball back!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. One-point game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh Kobe...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

WTF is Kobe doing out there???????? Two blown plays, two triples down our throat!
F!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal. What a ****ing collapse.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What a f****** choke job.

Buck up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to lose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win this shit. **** overtime.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jordan Hill has gone full retard these last two minutes.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I can't believe this crap!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Jordan Hill has gone full retard these last two minutes.



As has Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers played a nearly flawless 2nd half then they choke it up like this at the end, so very disappointing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I need to rant a little: Scott can go F H with that last play. EVERYBODY in the building knew Kobe would take that shot. And miss it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I need to rant a little: Scott can go F H with that last play. EVERYBODY in the building knew Kobe would take that shot. And miss it.



It's been the same thing for the better part of the last 19 years...what did you expect? Whether he makes or misses, I would still rather him shoot than anyone else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs lead. Dammit. Their first lead since the 2nd quarter.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> It's been the same thing for the better part of the last 19 years...what did you expect? Whether he makes or misses, I would still rather him shoot than anyone else.


I expect smart basketball.

And now we're screwed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SWAGGY P!!!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What a shot by Swag. Wow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

P DIDDY DING DONG!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I expect smart basketball.
> 
> And now we're screwed.


Amazing that they played that horribly but Young sank that 30-foot three.

****ing amazing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Holy crap!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LAKERS WIN!!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LAkers win! Lakers win! holy shit!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WAY TO GO GUYS, WAY NOT TO SUCK!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

When I was watching this game in the 3rd quarter, I really wanted them to win it for Byron Scott, but he coached it so shitty down the stretch I am thinking they just got lucky.

They blew a 9-point lead with 1:47 to go. Well, a win is a win. Good on the Lakers.

But Scott deserves no credit for it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SWAGGY!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Scott taking Lin out was absurd.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Mad, mad love for SwaggyP. What a performance!

Interestingly, Boozer had an inspired performance. And, btw, his two blocks in the game are double the amount of blocks he had in the season.

Lakers almost blew it. But they got the W.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@eSPNStatsInfo: Nick Young hits game-winning shot for Lakers, moves past 3-time All-Star Bob Kauffman for 616th on NBA's all-time scoring list #SwaggyP


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young's new nickname for himself: IDM. "I don't miss." :laugh:


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

I just check the highlight tonight we played a collective game with a lot of intensities. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why did Byron sub in Wes for Lin in a situation where the Spurs would be pressing/fouling?

And why not take a timeout with less than 7 seconds to play? Just bizarre.

Oh and Boozer may be a worse defender than Slava. Bonner was blowing by him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> “Once it left my hand, I kind of knew it was cash,” Young said. “I’m like, 'I don’t miss.' That’s my new name -- 'I.D.M.' Call me 'I.D.M.' You feel me?”
> 
> “I’m glad I had a chance to hit a game winner with somebody like Kobe [Bryant] on the floor, who normally has the ball in his hands all the time,” Young said.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/After-big-shot-Nick-Young-really-gets-loose-1-10863373

Lol. What the hell?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh:

Never change, Swaggy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Special props for the Guns n' Roses T-Shirt! lol


----------

